# The Honest Kitchen Dog Food



## jim_oneill (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey I'm considering purchasing some pet food's and supplies from the honest kitchen of some of their products. Can anyone advise me? I seek the best for my companion friend and a new addition coming in a week or so. Also I'm looking for the best in mineral waters (non sparling). So if any one is wise to the truth in advertising...please let me know. Thanks, jim


----------



## Beth1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll be ordering some of their stuff in the next few weeks for my Ridgeback. I'll post back and let you know how it goes. All of there stuff looks like it's high quality.


----------



## Dawn3 (Dec 4, 2009)

My 4 dogs are all on The Honest Kitchen product and I will NOT switch to anything else. It is very high quality and my dogs love it! It’s very convenient, easy to serve and I love how I can mix other things in like (veggies, cottage cheese etc). The supplements they offer are great too! Browse the website…they have a great .pdf with recipes. You can find coupons as well. Be sure to sign up for their newsletter for ideas and specials. Also, if you have ANY questions about their product just pick up the phone and call! The staff is always willing to help!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. I thought I spent a lot of money on dog food, but the cost of this stuff is nuts. I really did not think you could pay more than I did, I use Orijen and Horizon Legacy. But 10 pounds of this stuff is almost a 100 bucks, thats almost 10 bucks a pound, heck my dog could be eating steaks for the cost of this product.


----------



## Carmen_hk (Dec 14, 2009)

The food is dehydrated so it's actually 43 pounds of food. And the 10 pound boxes range from $55 (Keen) to $82 (Embark).


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Isn't most kibbles dehydrated ?? At the site I was just at, Embark is 102.99 and Keen was 70.89, this is where I buy some of my dog food. I have some samples coming so I will get a better look at this product on Friday. I did notice it is also at my favorite pet food store and I will take a closer look at it and see what they are charging. I noticed another company has a similar product out.


----------



## Carmen_hk (Dec 14, 2009)

Jess - kibble is hard but it's a complete meal. With The Honest Kitchen, you HAVE to add water to it for it to rehydrate. 

Those prices are really high... have you checked out their website? 

thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

This is absolutely great stuff. 

If you don't want to do the raw feeding and would like to get off of the kibble rollercoaster, The Honest Kitchen is the answer to your prayers.

EVERY dog will eat this and digest it properly


----------



## Dan5 (Apr 4, 2010)

4 Dogs and a cat on 3 different HK formulas... Can't wait for the fish


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't do raw....this is still the very best!!!!


----------



## TK (Feb 8, 2010)

My dog gets Keen or Thrive mixed 1/2 and 1/2 with his kibble for breakfast. Its awesome! I have noticed a great difference in his coat, and he goes crazy over his meals now. He always eats with enthusiasm, but it actually looks like he is savoring this food, its amazing! The honest kitchen's website has the best prices, and right now if you do their online survey they are offering free shipping. Keen and Thrive are the most affordable ones, I agree that the other are a bit too much, but they are grain free if thats your dog's thing.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Great post TK 


I think the more people learn about Honest Kitchen, the more kibble companies should be fearful!

The possibilites of this product are endless!!! 


Can't say enough about this fantastic product


----------



## charlie's_mom (Apr 12, 2010)

I understand that a box makes 40 lbs of wet food and 10 lbs of wet food last half as long as 10 lbs of dry food...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Honest Kitchen Embark is currently on sale at heartypet.com for $72.99 for the 10lb box


----------



## Dot (Apr 26, 2010)

I started Orijen adult in the morning and Honest Kitchen for dinner Embark mixed with a little meat. My 11 month American Eskimo loves, loves loves the Embark and likes the Orijen too. she was on eukanuba before and never ate anything. I started cooking for her and then found the honest kitchen. I am considering changing her over totally to hk maybe trying one of the other formulas.

My dog only weighs 20 lbs so it is not expensive if you add to the food.


----------



## Becky (May 22, 2010)

Just a heads up people! I just found out that the honest kitchen uses ingredients from china, thailand, and the philippines. It's not all a US product. So beware!

Oh and it's not "raw" food at all. It's dehydrated with heat above 120 degrees. That's not raw. I think they need to print new labels.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

please state your sources


----------



## Tessie (May 29, 2010)

I have 5 huge dogs, ranging from a saint bernard to an akita with horrible allergies. I tried Keen 3 weeks ago and am willing to pay the price for how great this food is. My pups LOVE it and have stopped itching all together. Im a vet tech and after feeding this food refuse to ever feed them the stuff we sell in the clinic again.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

That is fantastic!

I started out with Embark and have moved on to Thrive. There are no potatoes, fruits or veggies in Thrive.

Although I do still feed Orijen LBP, Orijen 6 Fish, Evo Chicken and Evo Red...None of it can compare to Honest Kitchen!


----------



## Sara (Jun 3, 2010)

I Love honest kitchen, my dogs have been on Keen for two weeks and it's the first time since I adopted my GSD 6 years ago that he hasn't had digestive issues & has had consistently firm stools. And we've tried home cooked food, kibble and raw. He was good on home cooked but even better on keen. I just don't like/trust kibble. And although raw is great for most dogs it didn't work for him. So, so far we are loving Keen!


----------



## Tina_Marie (Jun 3, 2010)

Check out there site lots of the ingredients are from china.


----------



## goodboyotis (Dec 29, 2011)

The only ingredient I saw from China was celery, and this is what the Honest Kitchen website stated about that:

"Our need to source ingredients from US operated farms in China is due to seasonality, not cost. All our ingredients are 100% human grade. We are currently preparing contracts with new suppliers and are on track to eliminate any need for fill-in orders for vegetables from China and to obtain 100% of these crops from North America and/or Europe by 2011."


----------



## ivonne (Jul 10, 2010)

I am conserned about the product purchased in china and every where else for that matter. what are the standards for pesticides and organic in those countries??


----------



## Tiffani (Jul 15, 2010)

I feed Embark and Thrive to my 2 adult bichons and portuguese water dog puppy. To help with cost, I feed the morning meal as HK and the evening meal as RMBs like chicken or pork or fish. I add raw meat, eggs, yogurt, etc to the HK meals as well. 
My bichons have had the 'itchy-scratchies' and yeasty ears/lips/feet on all other foods I've tried (kibble), which have been MANY! THey are doing excellent on this, nice coats, no itchies, no yeasties.

My puppy has wonderful coat, nice, even energy and growing at a nice rate. Back yard pickup was, at first, increased, but now has decreased as their digestion has improved.

I have waffled and switched and tried for years! But I can't see myself switching now! We love HK at our house!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Everybody has been getting on Great Life for not giving out the information where it is made. Well the same can be said for this product. I was just on their website and they well not disclose that information. I really have an issue with a company who makes up cock and bull story for not giving out that information. You won't see me feeding this product NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Peggy1 (Aug 11, 2010)

@ Jess - Actually,the Honest Kitchen people have been very responsive to everyone's questions and concerns on their facebook page. if you have a question, you might want to add them there or just email them to get an answer. I have found most of the info im looking for on their website. Here specially are where all their ingredients come from: http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/our-ingredients/

currently, my older dog (with bad genetics such as bad teeth and prone to being overweight) is on a mix on Orijen and Embark from THK and have lost 2 lbs since last month starting this new diet. He LOVES it and can't get enough.
My other dog whose had the best genes and beautiful won't touch his Embark but loves his kibble which includes Orijen and Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Miasan (Aug 26, 2010)

@Peggy - I am just about to switch my 8 month old pup to something new. But new is not yet defined. I was leaning toward HK. I've called them and were very helpful. They're sending some taste sample of Embark to see if Bodhi will like it.
I'm also looking at Orijen and hoping to add that to the Embark. How much Orijen are you mixing with the feed for your senior dog?

To anywone - My pup is a picky eater so I'm at a lost. He's on Merrick's Puppy Plate but has not developed a firm stool in the last couple of months. I think that's been long enough. The vet recommends switching to adult formula. I've also tried Castor & Pollux and Blue. Help anyone?


----------



## Rick2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Honest Kitchen products are now China free

Nutrition Note: Celery contains folate which is essential for the production and maintenance of new cells as well as providing Potassium which helps control our nerves and muscles. It is a natural source of calcium, magnesium and vitamin. 

( The Honest Kitchen will source celery from North America beginning August, 2010. Previously, celery was sourced from US operated farms in China, Europe and North America.) 

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/our-ingredients/


----------



## Kim7 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have performance dogs that eat home cooked and THK. Great product, once hydrated is not that expensive. I currently have a puppy on Thrive, Embark and Orijen kibble. The combination has worked very well.


----------



## Karin1 (Sep 23, 2010)

With Honest Kitchen you are not only paying for the only food that the FDA has approved the use of the term "Human-grade ingredients" on the box (even though others use it), but you're also paying for one of the most socially responsible dog food companies that I know of. When you calculate the price per pound after rehydration, this food compares to Orijen, Horizon, Evo and others at about $2 a pound (depending on the flavor). $2 a pound for human-grade dehydrated raw pet food? Sign me up! I can't even feed myself that healthy for that cheap.


----------



## Joyce2 (Oct 5, 2010)

We switched to HK after our dogs reacted negatively to a trusted brand we've been feeding them for years. Possibly a bad batch. After about a month on HK, our 8-year-old dogs actually look and act younger. They even smell better - I thought dogs just smelled the way they did - no, it's what they eat! We mainly use preference because we like to vary the protein but will likely try others so we can vary the base ingredients. We love how you respond quickly to customer questions and concerns. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Judy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't see where any ingredient was made in China. I do see Thailand and Phillipines, not China, though. Please be specific. Which ingredient is made in China?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The Honest Kitchen does mention the origins of their ingredients (http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/our-ingredients/), but I'm not too crazy about the food. I'm sure Orijen is still better, with more meat content (all HK products at my local store looked like veggie powder). The only commercial raw diets I've seen that are really impressive are the ones from Ziwipeak; almost Prey Model-like. But, it would cost me over $5 per serving .


----------



## chris10 (Dec 23, 2011)

"MY DOG IS DYING BECAUSE OF YOU" I switched them to your so called healthy food, and with in days they are both very ill I have been battling with one of the two in and out of the hospital with a serious case of pancreatitis for over three months now...And now I am at a point of no return for my dog, and may have to put him down..thanks.. 
As long as I am living, I will continue to make sure that other pet owners know about this so called healthy food you are selling for pets..


----------



## Heidi3 (Jan 20, 2012)

You should know that the honest kitchen uses cooked (steamed) meats and fish in their raw diets. Steaming is steaming and doesn'tt leave a meat or fish raw. Also, consider that nobody checks statements of a company concerning processing methods or ingredient sources (e.g., country of origin) - EXCEPT if we're talking about a *certified* organic pet food (which the HK surely isn't at all).


----------



## dodo (Mar 1, 2012)

Honest Kitchen used to refer to their food as raw on their website, they don't anymore except for one or two places, but a google search for Honest Kitchen + Raw will show that many retailers are still selling them as raw. Right from the start they have not used the term "raw" on their packaging, careful to avoid legal troubles. They clearly have the intent to deceive. The title of their homepage still states "All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food"

You have to dig around on the site to find out what they really mean.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/about/dehydration-demystified/

"Our fresh raw meats and white fish undergo gentle steaming at 140°F to 165°F"

"The dehydration process for our meats and eggs takes place at temperatures above 120 degrees to ensure that any pathogens present are destroyed, and are not technically considered ‘raw’."

Lol. Not technically raw. Just like not technically honest.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/2009/11/12/how-our-foods-are-made/

Even the plant material are not all raw.
"potato flakes; these are dried using a slightly different process at 284°F for 5 seconds"


----------



## Hildo (Mar 3, 2012)

Heidi,
I know this is well after you posted your comment but do you have any corroborative facts to back up your statements?


----------



## Tiffani (Jul 15, 2010)

I have fed this food for 2 years, rotating among the grain free varieties. My dogs do wonderfully on this food! I don't mind that technically the meats are "cooked." The dogs are thriving. I also give raw meaty bones, organ meats, yogurt, fish or fish oil, etc. It is convenient to travel with, easy to mix up, smells wonderful. No complaints here!


----------



## Tiffani (Jul 15, 2010)

I forgot to add that I also "grew' my portuguese water dog puppy up on Embark and Thrive with the other additions. She never had the "puppy uglies." Nice, slow, even growth. Also gorgeous teeth, no doggy breath whatsoever, clean ears, etc. My senior bichons who have had allergy issues for years are much improved. No yeasty skin, yeasty ears, hot spots, oozy ears. 
They've also been prone to pancreatitis, but have had no issues with them on THK.


----------



## Samara (Mar 18, 2012)

We just switched our dogs to THK and we noticed a difference in a week. Our 3 year old has had skin problems since the beginning, we've tried a few different "high quality" kibble with no luck. Within the first week on THK her shedding decreased dramatically, she's not scratching as much and I'm sure her coat looks whiter...it's definitely shinier and softer. Probably the best food we've found so far.

Dogs are like people, some foods don't agree with some dogs...our dog has been on some great kibble that made her sick, while other dogs thrive on the same food.


----------



## mstevens (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm very angry at The Honest Kitchen. I just found out that their meat is cooked. They say "gently steamed at 140 to 165 degrees on their website. That's cooking! Any heat over 115 degrees destroys enzymes, vitamins, and minerals and is by definition cooking. How can they call themselves a raw food when the meat is cooked?


----------



## Chris12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Switched my 10 year old Min Pin to HK Preference from the Rx diet - Purina OM. The RX food constantly gave him diahrrea & the ingredients were terrible. The only "meat" source was "animal digest meal" (whatever that is) and it came about 10th on the ingredients list. Only good thing about it was it's very low fat and high fiber because my dog had elevated triglycerides and it really helped to lower them. When I saw the Preference I thought that I could feed him that and still be able to achieve approximately the same fat/fiber/protien percents with good quality food. He just loves it! Only problem is that it's really expensive and I just can't seem to find anyplace where I can get a 7lb box for under about $55.00. There are more and more great quality dog foods coming onto the market all the time now, so I'll probably have to switch to one of those that's not as pricey.


----------

